

Templight: A C++ Template Metaprogram Debugger and Profiler - ingve
http://plc.inf.elte.hu/templight/

======
nthomas
Mikael Persson on the clang mailing list picked this up some time back and
updated it.

[http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.compilers.clang.devel/35...](http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.compilers.clang.devel/35656)

He cleaned it up and extended to work with callgrind. Looking at this data in
kcachegrind is beautiful thing.

[https://github.com/mikael-s-persson/templight](https://github.com/mikael-s-
persson/templight) [https://github.com/mikael-s-persson/templight-
tools](https://github.com/mikael-s-persson/templight-tools)

~~~
kartikkumar
Yea it really is a beautiful thing. When I was just getting into C++ at the
start of my PhD, Mikael was incredible generous with his time, helping me go
from programming nightmare code, to putting together something relatively
decent. Glad to see that his contributions on the clang mailing list has been
picked up.

The issue of patch ownership highlighted in the thread is quite interesting.
Glad to see that it was easily resolved so that the patch could be considered.

